# Modifier l'apparence du Dock MountainLion



## MacControle (5 Février 2013)

*Bonjour, je viens vers vous aujourd'hui, car j'aimerais changer l'apparence de mon dock, manuellement, donc sans logiciel, le problème c'est que dans le dossier contenant tout les images, dont le séparateur ect...(Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/CoresServices/Dock), je ne trouve pas la barre du Dock...*
*Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? *

*PS: Je suis sous OSX MountainLion 10.8.2
*
*Merci.*​


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2013)

Tu voudrais faire quoi exactement ?


----------



## MacControle (6 Février 2013)

*Salut, bah par exemple modifier sa couleur  *


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2013)

pour le rendre transparent


Pour changer sa couleur.


----------



## MacControle (11 Février 2013)

*Merci beaucoup  *


----------



## Faabb (4 Mars 2013)

Superdocker est ancien! Sa derniere version date de 2009 et concernait Leopard.
J'aimerais pouvoir diminuer la taille des icones des piles du docks, pour pouvoir en afficher davantage à l'écran.
Quelqu'un a déjà trouvé un utilitaire de ce genre?

Bon début de semaine!


----------



## hike (4 Mars 2013)

Sur cette version 3.03 de Superdocker il n'y a plus le choix le mettre transparant ou effet carbone par exp. .

Je l'aimais bien en transparant mon dock 

Avec Transdock c'est pas pareil ........


----------



## Thinker Different (4 Mars 2013)

salut tout le monde !
j'ai installer superdocker sur mon iMac (mountain lion) puis j'ai commencé à custmomiser mon dock et parfois le docks restai coincé a gauche ou en 2d et j'ai remarquer que ce n'était plus le dock de mountain lion mais le dock de léopard ou snow léopard   !!!!!
quelqu'un pourrait t'il me dire comment faire pour revenir au dock de mountain lion svp !?


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2013)

Je croyais qu'avec Mountain Lion on ne pouvait plus changer l'apparence du Dock

Voir ce post en entier : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/indicateurs-lumineux-mountain-lion-1162632.html
et peut être essayer avec CandyBar



Thinker Different a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrait t'il me dire comment faire pour revenir au dock de mountain lion svp !?


Y'a pas une option pour revenir en arrière, pour remettre le Dock d'origine ?


----------



## MacControle (6 Mars 2013)

Va dans système/bibliothèque/core service/dock.app

La tu fais clique droit afficher le contenu du paquet: content/ressources

La tu vas voir plein de fichier, n'y touche pas pour le moment.

Télécharge ça : http://ul.to/f/v7bws3 , dis moi si ça marche, c'est la première fois que j'upload. (télécharge fichiers par fichiers)

Sinon fichiers par fichiers :





> http://ul.to/bmhkgnhg
> http://ul.to/c7za29my
> http://ul.to/q3ff0yd4
> http://ul.to/3lvabass
> ...


C'est tout les fichiers de mon dock, une fois téléchargé, met les dans le ton dossier ressources, il va te demander de remplacer certains fichiers, fait le, au cas ou, sauvegarde comme même tout tes fichiers ressources.

Une fois cela fait relance le finder et normalement ton dock est revenu à la normal, si ce n'est pas le cas ferme et re-ouvre ta session


----------



## brian02 (18 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir bonsoir,

J'avais réussi à changer un peu mon dock sous 10.8.2, mais la mise à jour 10.8.3 me l'a fait sauter et je sais pas vous, mais pour ma part, je trouve que le dock de ML est vraiment à chier, qu'il est beaucoup trop clair, et qu'on ne voit pas les icones, et qu'il faut se crever les yeux pour voir les indicateurs...

Bref, je préfère mon Dock beaucoup plus foncé ! Apparemment 10.8.3 a changé quelque chose parce que la manip' que j'utilisais ne fonctionne plus (remplacement de certains fichiers).

Et pour répondre à MacControle, la 'barre du dock' est constituée de 5 ou 6 fichiers, pas d'un seul !

Quelqu'un a réussi à modifier quelque chose sous 10.8.3 ?


----------



## MacControle (18 Mars 2013)

brian02 a dit:


> Bonsoir bonsoir,
> 
> J'avais réussi à changer un peu mon dock sous 10.8.2, mais la mise à jour 10.8.3 me l'a fait sauter et je sais pas vous, mais pour ma part, je trouve que le dock de ML est vraiment à chier, qu'il est beaucoup trop clair, et qu'on ne voit pas les icones, et qu'il faut se crever les yeux pour voir les indicateurs...
> 
> ...



Merci de cette remarque pertinente !, c'est pour cela que j'ai posté plusieurs fichiers


----------



## Thinker Different (18 Mars 2013)

@MacControle
merci beaucoup pour ta réponse  je suis entrain de télécharger les fichiers mais je peux en télécharger que 1 par heure :rateau: en free
je te tiendrait au courant si sa marche ou pas

@wath68
si mais ça ne me remets pas le dock de ML


----------



## MacControle (18 Mars 2013)

Thinker Different a dit:


> @MacControle
> merci beaucoup pour ta réponse  je suis entrain de télécharger les fichiers mais je peux en télécharger que 1 par heure :rateau: en free
> je te tiendrait au courant si sa marche ou pas
> 
> ...



ok très bien, au pire j'essayerais de faire une archive (en un seul dossier) de tout le fichier dock.app comme ça cela marchera à coup sur, tu n'auras qu'a remplacer le miens par le tiens , j'aurais d'ailleurs du faire ça depuis le début mais bon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Tiens voici le fichier, par mesure se précaution, ne remplace pas le dossier par ton dossier mais remplace tout les fichiers (images dans le cas présent), par tes fichiers. 
Et comme d'habitude fait d'abord un copier coller de tout ton dock.app pour pouvoir le restaurer au cas ou 

Donc voilà le fichier : http://ul.to/8efai5h2

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## Thinker Different (19 Mars 2013)

@MacControler
Merci c'est vraiment très sympa de m'aider comme ça 
Je te tiens au courant quand j'aurais fini de faire ce que tu ma indiquer


----------



## Thinker Different (20 Mars 2013)

j'ai suivi tes instructions mais maintenant l'écran est gris et jai plus de dock (ils disent qu'il est endommagé ou incomplet quand je clique dessus dans système/coreservice/dock)   mes parents vont me tuer je pense que jvai aller voir un genius ou un informaticien


----------



## brian02 (20 Mars 2013)

Essaie d'abord de faire une réparation avec ton CD d'installation MacOS, ça devrait résoudre le problème du dock.


----------



## MacControle (20 Mars 2013)

Thinker Different a dit:


> j'ai suivi tes instructions mais maintenant l'écran est gris et jai plus de dock (ils disent qu'il est endommagé ou incomplet quand je clique dessus dans système/coreservice/dock)   mes parents vont me tuer je pense que jvai aller voir un genius ou un informaticien




Tu as remplacé seulement les fichiers présents dans le dossier que j'ai uploader ? Car si oui ce n'est pas normal.... as tu fait comme je te l'ai dit une sauvegarde de ton ancien fichier ? Si oui remet le et envoie moi un message privé.

Pas de panique, et je pence qu'une réinstallation de l'os n'est pas nécessaire juste pour un dock, et quand tu parles d'écran gris c'est bien le fond d'écran rassure moi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------




brian02 a dit:


> Essaie d'abord de faire une réparation avec ton CD d'installation MacOS, ça devrait résoudre le problème du dock.



Nous sommes sous mountain lion, il n'y as donc pas de CD installation


----------



## Thinker Different (23 Mars 2013)

desolé d'avoir répondu si tard mais j'avais pas le temps
enfin de comte j'ai demander a mon père d'acheter un disque dur externe
j'ai fais une sauvegarde du mac dessus avec time machine puis j'ai réinstaller osx et pendant l'installation j'ai cliqué sur ajouter des donner via un autre disque et j'ai pris le disque time machine et maintenant c bon j'ai toutes les doners de l'ordi et j'ai le "nouveau" dock
merci quand meme pour ton aide
désolé pour les fautes d'ortho
compte*
données*


----------



## MacControle (23 Mars 2013)

Thinker Different a dit:


> desolé d'avoir répondu si tard mais j'avais pas le temps
> enfin de comte j'ai demander a mon père d'acheter un disque dur externe
> j'ai fais une sauvegarde du mac dessus avec time machine puis j'ai réinstaller osx et pendant l'installation j'ai cliqué sur ajouter des donner via un autre disque et j'ai pris le disque time machine et maintenant c bon j'ai toutes les doners de l'ordi et j'ai le "nouveau" dock
> merci quand meme pour ton aide
> ...




Ok, content que cela est marché, time machine sera ton meilleurs amis en cas de gaff  

Par contre je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi tu as eu ce problème avec mon fichier....En fin bref


----------

